# Meet Leeloo, my powder blue rat *photos*



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

This is Leeloo. I think she is a powder blue. I'm not too sure about that though. What do you guys think? She is about 3 months old, and is a very shy/submissive little girl.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!! That first pic looks like she's sayin something like "I'm sowy for eatin all the yogies, I wont do it again" -ashamed-


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i love the second and third picture, what camera do you have!?!?!?


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

She's adorable! I don't know much about coloring, but I'm guessing she's either an American Blue or Platinum...?


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

rat_ratscal said:


> i love the second and third picture, what camera do you have!?!?!?


I have a Canon 10D SLR (photography is a hobby of mine, new subjects are always welcome)


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

eee you take wonderful pics of your rodents. <333 i love that first pic.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh wow! she is so pretty! She has the most beautful color!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, she's such a sweetie! What a great color!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What a beautiful coat! She is so tiny and cute, I think I might just steal her!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

8O 
that's hands-down the most beautiful rat i've ever seen.


like, seriously.


----------

